# Cleaning engine plastic trims!



## Gohie

Planning on to cleaning all the engine bay plastic to make it look 'new'

Anyone with tips, techniques or good cleaning chemicals?

Gohie


----------



## J55TTC

WD-40

Spray it on generously but not too much that its dripping everywhere and take a cotton rag and buff it all up.

10 minutes tops!


----------



## Coope

Halfords back to black gel........works brilliantly !

Gary


----------



## Gohie

Has anyone got any pics of the finished engine bay?


----------



## Nathanho123

any back to black product


----------



## Skeee

Silicone spray also works well but don't spray it with the engine running or any intake pipes off 'cos it f#£££ the Lambda Sensor.

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Automot ... 795/p21983

Great for the window/door rubbers too.


----------



## Gazzer

good wash down and then silicone spray to revitalise or a blast of WD40 will do same trick.


----------



## Gohie

Skeee said:


> Silicone spray also works well but don't spray it with the engine running or any intake pipes off 'cos it f#£££ the Lambda Sensor.
> 
> http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Automot ... 795/p21983
> 
> Great for the window/door rubbers too.


So the same as wd-40?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Silicone spray will be much better than WD 40 . WD 40 will attract more dust.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gohie said:


> Has anyone got any pics of the finished engine bay?


Here's one of yellow 








One of the qS 








And to finish one of the Golf


----------



## Gohie

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gohie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any pics of the finished engine bay?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the qS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to finish one of the Golf
Click to expand...

And is that with silicon spray?


----------



## conlechi

Andy , what do you use on your plastics ? they look like new


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Gohie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gohie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any pics of the finished engine bay?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the qS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to finish one of the Golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And is that with silicon spray?
Click to expand...

On yellow and the qS I use the Autoglum rubber and vinyl care the Golf has a carbon engine cover and the other covers are painted gloss black


----------



## conlechi

I use the same autoglym on mine , must rub harder I think :roll:


----------



## Skeee

Save the Autoglymn Vinyl & Rubber care for the Tonneau Cover and Interior Dash plastics 'cos it smells nice and is too expensive for the engine bay!


----------



## Skeee

conlechi said:


> I use the same autoglym on mine , must rub harder I think :roll:


Of course if you were really sad you could sponge the plastic undertray and engine cover with washing up liquid and hose it down before drying and spraying with silicone.

But that would be bordering OCD so of course I would not do that! :roll:


----------



## Shootist

Don't you just remove all the covers and put through the dishwasher?

I must admit to taking all mine off and washing them in the sink with hot water and washing up liquid.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Gohie said:


> Has anyone got any pics of the finished engine bay?


I always use WD40.

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-engine/final-pics/

cheers


----------



## oldguy

Autoglym stuff, not the rubber and vinyl (yellow label?) but the green label one...a green gel, will attract dust unless you buff it off well.....







Best stuff i've found, and imo better than the rubber and vinyl care, thoguh i have used both....


----------



## Guzi

Another one for Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care!


----------



## maryanne1986

Guzi said:


> Another one for Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care!


me too  im a bit compulsive though and will wash them by the sink with hot water then use the autoglym stuff


----------



## YELLOW_TT

oldguy said:


> Autoglym stuff, not the rubber and vinyl (yellow label?) but the green label one...a green gel, will attract dust unless you buff it off well.....


I am sorry but it is physically impossible for anything with a green label to be better than something with a yellow label :wink: :lol:


----------



## mullum

Shootist said:


> Don't you just remove all the covers and put through the dishwasher?
> 
> I must admit to taking all mine off and washing them in the sink with hot water and washing up liquid.


Can't be good for your plates, or your dishwasher surely !
Don't get me wrong, I'm lazy enough to have thought about it !

Or we're you just being sarcastic ? Silly me


----------



## oldguy

YELLOW_TT said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autoglym stuff, not the rubber and vinyl (yellow label?) but the green label one...a green gel, will attract dust unless you buff it off well.....
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but it is physically impossible for anything with a green label to be better than something with a yellow label :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

And you would of course genuinely believe that ! :wink:

Whilst we are on the plastic trim subject, Andy, I asked you a couple of years ago at the Awesome bash what you used on the V6 rear valance...can you remind me please....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

oldguy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autoglym stuff, not the rubber and vinyl (yellow label?) but the green label one...a green gel, will attract dust unless you buff it off well.....
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but it is physically impossible for anything with a green label to be better than something with a yellow label :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you would of course genuinely believe that ! :wink:
> 
> Whilst we are on the plastic trim subject, Andy, I asked you a couple of years ago at the Awesome bash what you used on the V6 rear valance...can you remind me please....
Click to expand...

Only if you admit I am correct  
It is Autosmart silicone free version of back to black I will check for the full title when I get home


----------



## BaueruTc

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gohie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any pics of the finished engine bay?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the qS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to finish one of the Golf
Click to expand...

    ££££££'s


----------



## Nyxx

If you think thats ££££££, Andy is also looking at a MKII RS 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Love_iTT

And another of Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care.




























Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Love_iTT said:


> And another of Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graham


Yes but you stole the idear from me Graham :wink: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yes but you stole the idear from me Graham :wink: :lol:


And I have learnt from the master but still have much to learn. :wink:

Graham


----------



## jamiemcc

Had a blast at cleaning the 3.2 yesterday, auto glym engine cleaner and then carefully hosed it off, followed with a nice trim protector. Looks top, later on when I went for for a drive and my emissions light has came on ;-( I was super carefully not to get water over the electrics... gona let it dry out and disconnect the battery tomorrow hopefully it won't return...anyone else had any issues??


----------



## X5TUU

jamiemcc said:


> Had a blast at cleaning the 3.2 yesterday, auto glym engine cleaner and then carefully hosed it off, followed with a nice trim protector. Looks top, later on when I went for for a drive and my emissions light has came on ;-( I was super carefully not to get water over the electrics... gona let it dry out and disconnect the battery tomorrow hopefully it won't return...anyone else had any issues??


I wouldn't have thought a light rinse of the bay would trigger the emissions ... Has it been confirmed on VAGCom that it's def an emissions fault code?


----------



## jamiemcc

Nope havnt had the chance to get her plugged in yet,, maybe it's nothing to do with the wash indeed . I disconnected the battery and it hasn't came back on today. It's going into 4 rings for a full service next week so il know better then ;-) I just suspected the wash as it happened rite after I'd finished..il update when I know more.


----------



## jamiemcc

Just an update on this, disconnected the battery for a few minutes. After that its not came back on and it is driving smooth/ normal. I am convinced water had a part to play with this. I did spend a bit of time in there cleaning it good. Dont think the previous owner was as concerned about cleaning to deep in there.
Gona book into 4rings next week here, have a service, dsg service and hadex sorted. Il mention this and see if they can advise on anything.


----------

